# Reading Airshow 2010!!



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Well Njaco, ToughOmbre, and myself were at the Reading 2010 airshow today where we all got together

Here are some photos


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

P-40 Demonstration


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Corsair Demonstration/Helldiver Demonstration/Dauntless Demonstration/B-25 and B-17


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Trainers of WWII in flight and Spitfire Mk 18 flight


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2010)

Great pics H! I'm too tired to check mine just yet. After dinner tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Chris

I'll have more later but I want the ones off my smaller camera so I'm putting them on...

Whose this handsome guy? (The guy to the right, I have no clue, he decided to take a picture with me.....  )


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Misc. Photos


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2010)

Good shots there. Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 5, 2010)

Great pics Harrison!

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Hugh and Steve


----------



## Dusan Lekic (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! Very nice airshow...

All the best!
Dusan.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like a great time! Good pics, too.
Derek


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm working to zoom in on some of the pictures from the airshow to see if I can get a closer image..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 6, 2010)

Great shots Harrison. I like the first two. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

The camera I had doesn't take very good flight pics so I did a few static displays.

Here is the Lancaster....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

The Spitfire.......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

A few P-51s. They were supposed to have a P-51B model 'Old Crow' but at the last minute they substituted for P-51D "Old Crow"


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

A few of the B-25s.................


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

The P-47 Thunderbolt and the Corsair....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

The P-40 (my favorite!)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

and a few odd pics...the B-17, the Dauntless and the lineup of T-6s....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

Along with the planes were the re-enactors that battled each other throughout the day. Each had their own camp and it was great. First up are the Americans......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

They also had President Roosevelt arrive and give a few speeches and about midday they re-enacted the flag raising on Mount Suribachi......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

The German encampment was interesting and at one point they battled the Russians from behind the truck...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

And a few for Wurger. They had Polish re-enactors and the last 2 pics are the Russians......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

For some reason, a few of my pics didn't come out including a few I took of the British camp but I did get the bagpipers marching....


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2010)

great pictures, glad you guys had a good time


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2010)

Great ones Chris! 

During the German/Russian Reenactment guys, A german through his grenade and a Russian had his head down reloading, he popped back up the grenade hit him square in the face


----------



## timshatz (Jun 7, 2010)

Great shots B17 and Njacco, looks like it was an interesting day up there. 

Funnything, I was driving around down near King of Prussia later in the day and I saw a couple of guys in a Jeep go by with a Recoiless Rifle on the back. Thought, "Now that's something you don't see every day, a machine gun maybe, but a 106MM RR, now that's different".

Now I have a pretty good idea where he was coming from.


----------



## Chief (Jun 7, 2010)

Test:


----------



## Chief (Jun 7, 2010)

I got a couple pics. Mind the green idiot in the a couple of the shots it's just me.


----------



## Chief (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Chief (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Chief (Jun 7, 2010)

There he is.






That's all for now.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 7, 2010)

Like the paint job on the SNJ, makes it look a bit like an SBD.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

Chief, wish we had connected sooner!! 

Great pic of the Dauntless. You got a few shots that I didn't get.

Heres a few:

1.Sgt. Bill Fiili 450th BG B-24 gunner/Ploesti Raider and POW talking to the crowd.

2. View of the crowd from the main tarmac.

3. View of the whole complex at the end of the day from the parking lot.

4. Some pics of the C-47/Dakotas


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 7, 2010)

Didn't take as many pics as I wanted to, but Chris and Harrison carried me. 

Here are some shots of the Lanc, the Spit and one of the P-61 restoration.

(The wife sneaked into one of the Spitfire pics)

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 7, 2010)

Some of the fighters.....

The girl on the Corsair was MUCH better looking in person! 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

Steve you got some better pics than me but between us all I think we got this thing covered!! 

One of the highlights of the day for me was getting some autographs from some guys I admired..

1. Lt. John Pinkham of the 79th FG was attached to the RAF while in NA flying P-40s. He and I talked about how he had a chance to fly a captured Fw 190. Great guy!!

2. Also met "Bud" Anderson but it was the end of the end when I spoke to him and I think he was tired. It was long day for these guys.

3. And got a pic autographed by the guys from the original Band of Brothers - Easy Co of the 101st AB. Met Don Malarky, Babe Heffron and "Wild Bill" Guarnere. These guys were the best especially putting up with all this signing circus. Waited in line for an hour. I'm still amazed I was talking with these guys and I thanked them each for what they had done.

4. And the cover of the event program.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm gonna throw in the dinner pic from sat. nite when we all got together..

From left Harrison (B-17 Engineer), Wendi (the Pre-wife), Njaco (Chris), Toughombre (Steve), Mrs TO (Robertta), Mr. Laverty (B-17's dad) and Reed (Harrison's younger brother).

We had a great time! 

CHARLES, WE MISSED YOU!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 7, 2010)

Those autographs are very cool Chris. Worth the wait on those lines to get them, and the bonus was getting to talk with those guys!

TO


----------



## FlexiBull (Jun 7, 2010)

You lucky guys!

For just a moment when I saw the thread, I thought we had a new air display in the UK. No such luck.

Roger


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2010)

Great pictures guys! 

Agree with Steve, the wait was well worth it. I'll scan mine later


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2010)

Gents,

Wonderful shots here. Thank you guys for sahring. Especially for Chris. Your pictures of the "piece" of Poland there have made me the day. Thank you very much Pal !!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

It was truly a WWII Weekend!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2010)

Great coverage of the event, guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like a great time there guys. Well done!!!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

glad you all had a wonderful time, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2010)

Chief, hope you don't mind but I had to combine those 2 shots you had......


----------



## Chief (Jun 9, 2010)

Not at all. I think it looks great. I actually wanted to do that myself, but never got around to it. Thanks for the effort. Next year I'll take my own camera instead of battling father for his. I wouldn't mind making a few of them B&W for a historical look as well.

Edit: That gives me an idea. I'm going to try sweeping the area with my camera next time and then connect the pictures. That way it looks like one big picture. I think it would pretty nice. take up a lot of space though.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2010)

One word...WOW.

You guys look like you had a pretty tough time at that show...all those 'planes and displays to get around. Place looks huge and extremely busy. I bet you're still grinning from that weekend ?.

Thanks for posting some great shots, captured the real flavour of the event.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread! Great pics guys, and looks like you all had a great time too.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

Lots of fun Terry! Come on over! he he


----------

